# Fun with Flash!



## jadin (Jul 16, 2004)

I went to **CENSORED** and picked up some Avery "Insertable Plastic Dividers" Basically colored folder dividers. They are made of light see-through plastic. My project is to tape the colored plastic over my flash. I basically have filters for my flash. I've also thought of putting these over my flashlight to make a colored spotlight for my night photography. 







Filtered Flash:




















Best $1.77 I've spent on my camera


----------



## Sk8man (Jul 16, 2004)

great idea. i gotta try this.

filtered flash... never thought of that.


----------



## terri (Jul 16, 2004)

Worked like a charm, apparently.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 16, 2004)

Ingenious. I would have never thought of that.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 16, 2004)

Word.


----------



## Corry (Aug 8, 2004)

If I had a flash, I'd totally try that!


----------



## beetle_slayer (Aug 18, 2004)

I wonder what effects, if any, it would have on Black & White with or without lens filters???


----------



## mkieff (Aug 23, 2004)

That is a cool idea.  I really like the effect it has.  Instead of shooting with a lens filter this is a good alternative.  I really like how it manipulates the shadows.  Can you post some pictures of 3-D objects.


----------



## Brently (Aug 26, 2004)

you guys havent seen flash filters before? I have a flash for an older camera that has colored filters for the flash.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 27, 2004)

Several Vivitar flashes come with a variety of colored filters.  And then there's the Lomo Colorsplash; it's a plasticky PNS that has a rotating colored flash filter.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 27, 2004)

Brently said:
			
		

> you guys havent seen flash filters before? I have a flash for an older camera that has colored filters for the flash.



I think the idea is for those who dont have them, a way to do it without emptying your pocket


----------



## malachite (Aug 27, 2004)

> a way to do it without emptying your pocket


Yup, I bought the same thing Jadin did. 6 colors, enough of each for quite a few filters/gels all for the low price of $2.99


----------



## Brently (Aug 27, 2004)

I didn't empty my pockets but I totally understand.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 18, 2004)

great idea! never thought about that!


----------



## jadin (Sep 18, 2004)

Here's some 3d objects -

*Properly exposed:*





*Artisticly exposed:*


----------

